# Samsung Gaming monitor. How do I mount the 75 x 75 vesa wall mount?



## Mike Messiah (Jun 24, 2020)

i use Samsung LC24FG73FQWXXL and i always thought one day when i get more monitors, i will be  mounting it side by side with other monitors. I never got into doing that until now. 
If you check Samsung's site- Samsung 23.5" Curved Gaming Monitor - Price, Reviews & Specs | Samsung India .  At the site you can see it is clearly written that my monitor support 75x75 wall mount. 
Well i am using this monitor right now.  So i recently  bought an AmazonBasics  Flexible Monitor  monitor stand which support 75x75, and guess what, IT DOESNT support!!!!!! 





Even if i shave off the 100x100 part of the bracket with industrial tools, i still wont be able to fit it because the monitor has NO HOLES for the 75x75 . I mean look at the deafult holes in that. is that some 50 x 50 nonsense Samsung created??
I have been lied to and cheated to. I have used this monitor for almost a year and there is no option to return in. I could have checked if it was really 75x75 VESA compatible, but i TRUSTED SAMSUNG.

*Is there any workaround for this ?  And can i sue Samsung for lying and cheating customers???*


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 24, 2020)

From the manual:





What is this plate thingie that the manual shows. Do you have it? Was it in your packaging?


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 24, 2020)

Mike Messiah said:


> *Is there any workaround for this ?  And can i sue Samsung for lying and cheating customers???*


Looks like the monitor should've come with a bracket to adapt the stand mount to a VESA mount. My AOC monitor is the same in that regard.

As for the second question, the short answer is no. The long answer; if you can scrape together enough resources, funds, and other people who have the same problem to form a class action lawsuit, then possibly but probably still no.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Drill and tap the outer holes?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 24, 2020)

Contact Samsung suport and ask them for guidance. Send in the picture. They'll probably send the correct plate.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 24, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Looks like the monitor should've come with a bracket to adapt the stand mount to a VESA mount. My AOC monitor is the same in that regard.
> 
> *been there done that....Call Sammy, they will send you the correct adapter plate (it should have been in the box though)...they even sent me one overnight at no charge..nottaproblemo.....*
> 
> As for the second question, the short answer is no. The long answer; if you can scrape together enough resources, funds, and other people who have the same problem to form a class action lawsuit, then possibly but probably still no.



Good luck with this, I sincerely hope you have a buttload of gazillion-aire friends who will freely loan you gazillions of $$ to pay for your lawyers, psychiatrists, medical bills, transportation, housing, and other support people for the next 10+ years or so hehehehe ........

It's not that I would hesitate for a millisecond to take legal action against any person or company who does me wrong, but only when the situation clearly warrants it, which I do not believe this one does.....since the solution/remedy is so simple & easy...


----------



## Mike Messiah (Jun 24, 2020)

Just checked the monitor's box. There is no plate/attachment to allow vesa mounting . Sad


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 24, 2020)

Mike Messiah said:


> Just checked the monitor's box. There is no plate/attachment to allow vesa mounting . Sad



Then send it back for replacement, or contact Samsung and get them to send you a bracket.


----------



## Mike Messiah (Jun 24, 2020)

I tried calling Samsung customer service at :1800407267864. This is India's Samsung. It says the number is invalid.
Is there a way to buy this Wall bracket ?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah get in touch with them, maybe though Chat With Us option.
Lower down the page has many more options.








						59.8cm (23.5") Curved Gaming Monitor with Super-fast response time and vibrant colors | Samsung Support India
					

59.8cm (23.5") Curved Gaming Monitor with Super-fast response time and vibrant colors. Solutions & Tips, Download Manual, Contact Us. Samsung Support India




					www.samsung.com


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 24, 2020)

> Samsung Gaming monitor LIED to me. Can we sue Samsung for Fraud?



You can always sue someone.


----------



## skizzo (Jun 24, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> You can always sue someone.



You can have......a "sue-ance"


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 24, 2020)

I am going to assume Samsung does not expect users to mount this to a different "stand". With that in mind, I note the following from page 23 of your manual, my *bold underline* added: 





> To mount the product on a wall, *ensure you purchase* a wall-mount kit


That surely would imply the necessary adapter is not included in the box.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2020)

I guess you just go by the model name,  so really he just needs to get in touch with them for the monitor he has.

It's BS really.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 24, 2020)

AsRock said:


> It's BS really.


I don't think so. For sure, the vast majority of buyers will use the stand that came with the monitor. Including extras with any product always results in a higher price for the product. And that's fine if the majority of users need those extras. 

But what would be BS is  forcing everyone to pay more for the monitor just because it includes an adapter that almost no one needs or will use.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't think so. For sure, the vast majority of buyers will use the stand that came with the monitor. Including extras with any product always results in a higher price for the product. And that's fine if the majority of users need those extras.
> 
> But what would be BS is  forcing everyone to pay more for the monitor just because it includes an adapter that almost no one needs or will use.



It's BS, they could of just had it designed it so it was included, you know built in the frame like most are,  this is just Apple BS practices.


Don't need any for any of the 6 TVs \ monitors here it's just built in.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 24, 2020)

It would seem one of these are needed.
Looks like a PITA to install, as that needs to be screwed to the display and then the VESA mount to that.











						MonLines V060 VESA adapter for Samsung C24FG73 / C27FG73
					

VESA adapter for Samsung curved monitors C24FG73 / C27FG73. MonLines V060 extends VESA pattern from 50 x 50 mm to 100 x 100 mm. Easy mounting.




					www.monlines.com
				




It seems like one should be included, the 27" model appears to come with one.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Monitors/comments/a1t7vp


----------



## adrianwrobel (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks to this thread I was able to find more info so thank you! then did my research and bam!
----

Some people might find this useful if you own one of these 4 models.
Samsung: *C24FG70*, *C27FG70*, *C24FG73* and *C27FG73*

Recently I decided to get an arm mount for my monitors and I stumbled across a problem. When removing the stand off my monitor to attach the *VESA* mount I realised there was something wrong.

The holes on the inside of the monitor to mount were not *75mm x 75mm* compatible but way close to each other. So if you want to mount it on something else you need to get a *VESA* *plate* / *adapter* / or as they call it at Samsung "*Bracket Wall*".

There is absolutely no mention of how to get this part as this may not come with the monitor in the box (which is my case). Even after contacting support, they didn't help me at all but after few hours of digging around, I found an image of something resembling what the "*Bracket Wall*" looks like.

Looked more into this image and I found the exact part number and even a few places where you can get it. So if you are one of those unlucky people with this monitor and no part needed to mount on *VESA* then here you go:

*Part Number:* *BN96-16790A* [This is what the part looks like ->] (IMAGE) (IMAGE2)

Where I got mine: (LINK)


Hope this helps *C:*


----------



## BraveMoist (May 26, 2021)

Hello all.

Thanks for the info
I used this part number "BN96-41510A" for my samsung C27FG73FQE as I couldn't find "BN96-16790A". I believe they are both the same thing. It fits perfectly with my arm mount & monitor

This is the website I brought my part from and how it looks like


----------



## adrianwrobel (May 26, 2021)

BraveMoist said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Thanks for the info
> I used this part number "BN96-41510A" for my samsung C27FG73FQE as I couldn't find "BN96-16790A". I believe they are both the same thing. It fits perfectly with my arm mount & monitor
> ...


yup its exactly the same


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2021)

I been using some thing like this for over 13 years now, although i do use a TV so, how ever you could cut the bars so they do not poke out the side.  I guess they it be pretty good with multi monitor too in some cases some have tilt function too.

Basically one size fits all.


----------



## mrwibble (Jun 14, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> It would seem one of these are needed.
> Looks like a PITA to install, as that needs to be screwed to the display and then the VESA mount to that.
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm that :

1) The plate IS included as standard - at least in my UK spec C27FG73 box
2) It IS NOT a PITA to install - I did it today using the 4 stand screws - 3 mins works. Then added a VESA mount for my monitor arm - 4 mins work - very easy.



Mike Messiah said:


> Just checked the monitor's box. There is no plate/attachment to allow vesa mounting . Sad


Looks like yours has gone missing - I have one that I used today.



Bill_Bright said:


> I don't think so. For sure, the vast majority of buyers will use the stand that came with the monitor. Including extras with any product always results in a higher price for the product. And that's fine if the majority of users need those extras.
> 
> But what would be BS is  forcing everyone to pay more for the monitor just because it includes an adapter that almost no one needs or will use.


Well looks like it is BS as they do include it - at least in my box.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 15, 2021)

@mrwibble it was a year ago I answered, but ok, thanks for including me in your reply...


----------



## ccubillas (Oct 12, 2021)

I spent days looking for this - I finally found it, i hope this saves someone some time in the future - don't bother calling samsung for help, it didn't






						BN96-41510A - ASSY BRACKET P-WALL
					

BN96-41510A - ASSY BRACKET P-WALL



					www.samsungparts.com


----------

